# Big Bluegills and Balsa wood poppers



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Made these up a few weeks ago and they work really well. THey are a little time consuming but but worth it.









A 11 incher caught this morning.









A niner the other day out of the yak.









Nut dog waiting on me to catch a another fish.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

nice poppers! i assume they are on the small size? i made a whole bunch this winter, and i think they are too big for gills, but just right for bass


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

These are size #12
Can styill catch some gills on larger poppers though. Last night I got one 8 incher on a bass popper #6. So you will never know.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those poppers must work as good as they look. Great catch !!


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

ffdog,

Dude, absolutely awesome poppers. You should be proud. And thanks for sharing some great pictures too. Nice fish and GREAT looking pooch! I'd love to see him/her going crashing through the water after those sticks!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Utard, My dog Hannah, she is thrilled and all tired right now chasing brookies all day yesterday. She has fun.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Those are great looking poppers...You Sir are an artist! 

Dan


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

FFD ive said it before but Ill say it again; You, Sir have a gift!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys!! At least I get more appreciating here than I do get in WV. I believe they are envy cause I am an outsider that moved to wv). I am in the process of making 8 more right now. They are tough to make these small bodies without spliting.


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

Those poppers look steller!! Bluegill killas for sure. Keep sharing your great creations.

Sporting an E2 Scott there?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks , That E2 is a wonderful rod! 3wt. and strictly for Bluegills for throwing poppers as My other 3wt's were difficult to sling them with tighter loops to get to tight places. Gets a lot better distance in wind also.


----------

